# Valisneria in soft water



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi I would like to know if some of you have success keeping valisneria in soft water, thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen: ... Val's do fine in soft water.


----------



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

I should mention, they are gigantea variety,



trenac said:


> Welcome to APC :mrgreen: ... Val's do fine in soft water.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You must have a 6 foot deep tank if you want the gigantea variety of vals to grow well!!

My first aquarium, back in about 1953, used rainwater, no ferts other than what the guppies provided, and they grew better than any vals have since then. In theory vals like some KH, because they use carbonates for carbon, but I sure didn't add anything to the rainwater back then.


----------



## kitfoxdrvr (Dec 29, 2007)

aqualab said:


> I should mention, they are gigantea variety,


I had V. gigantea in a 180 a few years back. 3 dKH and 3 dGH and they did great. Had to remove and compost them as they TOOK OVER the whole tank! They covered about a square foot of the substrate and EVERY SINGLE INCH of the water's surface. The discus loed the shade, but the balance of the plants did not appreciate it!

Steve


----------

